# singlespeed bikes and frames FY22



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

it's time to update the list. I started a similar thread about two years ago, but half those bikes are out of production. if you have a contribution, *please include a link to the product and some basic features.* the only "requirement" is that bikes listed here should have some sort of included way to tension the chain like an eccentric bottom bracket, sliding or swinging dropouts, or track ends.

please research before you share. If the bike is no longer available on the new market, state it as a good _used_ option. Otherwise, please don't allude to bikes that no one can buy new anymore.


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

Maniak Titanium MTB Frame - 27.5+ or 29+ - Binary Bicycles


Designed in conjunction with Steve from Hardtail Party, the Maniak titanium mtb is a modern hardtail built for today's technical, steep trails.




binarybicycles.com


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

Hurray!

Kona Unit, or Unit X (same frame with gears)- 29x2.6 tires, Reynolds 520 frame, updated geo (except for the fork which is still 470mm A-C. Why??) KONA BIKES | MTB | BIKE PACKING | Unit

Kona Honzo- Modern/aggressive geometry, Short chainstays, 140mm fork, Still a legend! KONA BIKES | MTB | HONZO | Honzo ST Frame


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Esker Japhy - Japhy

Esker Hayduke - Hayduke


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

RSD's entire lineup. All are standard with sliders.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Spot Rocker 29" or 27.5+ Carbon frame








Rocker SS


Rocker 27.5+ occupies that sweet spot halfway between fat bikes and cross-country bikes. Whatever the season or trail, the Rocker SS 27.5+ is mountain biking rock-n-roll boiled down to its purest essence.




spotbikes.com


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

Pipedream moxie &sirius https://www.pipedreamcycles.com/
Stooge Stooge Cycles


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

Chumba Sendero and Stella









Sendero Steel Downcountry Mountain Bike — Titanium & Steel Gravel, Mountain & All Road Bikes | Chumba


The Sendero Steel 29er / 27plus represents a balanced and versatile offering in the burgeoning downcountry category. Smooth and predictable compliance paired to precise handling equal an unparalleled ride quality.




www.chumbausa.com













Stella Steel MTB | XC and Bikepacking Hardtail | Chumba USA


The Stella Steel 29er is equally at home racing your local singletrack or decked out with bikepacking gear for backcountry adventure. Available in Standard or Boost 29er/27plus spacing. All our Stella Steel’s are Made in USA.




www.chumbausa.com


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sturn V2 - Starling Cycles


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Not of any interest to me personally, but some of you folks out there may dig the SS full suspension offerings from Starling Cycles. 
Starling Cycles - beautifully simple steel mountain bikes


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Krapper2 said:


> Sturn V2 - Starling Cycles


Beat me to it!


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

NIMBLE 9 - Steel Hardtail 29er


29" WHEELS // HARDTAIL // 150mm FRONT The original hardcore hardtail. Handcrafted in small batches, the Canfield Bikes Nimble 9 is a steel all-mountain hardtail built to get rowdy and designed to accommodate 29-inch, 29-plus or 27.5-plus wheels with up to 2.8-inch tires. Canfield Nimble 9 News...




canfieldbikes.com


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Binary is now on my radar. I had not heard of them until Hardtail Party brought it up because he's having a model made to his specs. titanium frames made in Asia, so the cost is similar to a boutique steel frame. Looks like most models have sliders.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Chromag Surface Voyager looks pretty wild.


----------



## Krapper2 (Sep 11, 2020)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Beat me to it!


I typed as fast as I could because I figured someone else would be thinking the same thing.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> Chromag Surface Voyager looks pretty wild.


I don't think I'd rock single speed here, but I sure like the looks of that frame--but the price is a bit steep for me.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

GSPChilliwack said:


> I don't think I'd rock single speed here, but I sure like the looks of that frame--but the price is a bit steep for me.


$2200 for a 4130 frame seems a bit excessive


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

Myth Talos









Talos


In Greek mythology, Talos was a giant bronze automaton forged by the divine smith Hephaestus. He was given the task of defending the island of Crete, and so circled it three times a day. Upon seein…




mythcycles.com





Koski Pro Bomber






KOSKI BROS. – Mountain Bike Frames and Forks!







koskibros.com





Most Surly frames (like this lowside)









Single Speed Mountain Bike | Lowside Bike


The Surly Lowside is a singlespeed mountain bike that’s just as happy riding singletrack as it is parked outside your favorite drinking establishment.




surlybikes.com





Most Vassago frames









Vassago Bicycles


Vassago Bicycles



www.vassagocycles.com





Lenz Milkmoney (full squish)



https://lenzsport.com/mountain-bikes/milkmoney-ss/



Waltworks (custom, but Walt makes killer SSs)






Bikes, recipes and ranting







waltworks.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Bacon Fat said:


> $2200 for a 4130 frame seems a bit excessive


Custom territory...


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

CCSS said:


> Myth Talos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Missed the obvious…

Trek Stache & 1120









1120 | Trek Bikes


Discover your next great ride with 1120. See the bike and visit your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com





Santa Cruz Chameleon 









Chameleon - Mountain Bike | Santa Cruz Bicycles


Our most fun-loving hardtail mountain bike. 29" or mixed wheel options and an aluminum frame. Adjustable dropouts allow for geared or single speed setups. You can build this bike however you want!




www.santacruzbicycles.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

Pipedream Sirius S5, just got my frame and building up SS. My first single speed MTB.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Niner Air 9









AIR 9


The affordable AIR 9 aluminum hardtail bike blends the agile efficiency of a pedal-friendly XC bike with the toughness and capability of a trail rig.




www.ninerbikes.com


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Lenz Milkmoney (full squish)
> 
> https://lenzsport.com/mountain-bikes/milkmoney-ss/


The Milk Money is no longer manufactured unfortunately.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

hsakkire said:


> The Milk Money is no longer manufactured unfortunately.


Wow, that sucks. I wonder if Devin will still make them custom…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsakkire (Mar 6, 2010)

CCSS said:


> Wow, that sucks. I wonder if Devin will still make them custom…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish. I asked. I used to have one and foolishly sold it. I begged. The answer was no. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

FYI I heard that Walt closed up shop, so no more custom frames from him unfortunately.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Why Cycles El Jefe has sliders 
el Jefe - Why Cycles


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

What about Spot?








Rocker SS


Rocker 27.5+ occupies that sweet spot halfway between fat bikes and cross-country bikes. Whatever the season or trail, the Rocker SS 27.5+ is mountain biking rock-n-roll boiled down to its purest essence.




spotbikes.com


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> FYI I heard that Walt closed up shop, so no more custom frames from him unfortunately.


Hmmmm. I have one on the way from him…. Hadn’t heard anything from him about closing. His waitlist shows he was taking orders up til 12/26, before he left Utah for vacation. And nothing on the website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

CCSS said:


> Hmmmm. I have one on the way from him…. Hadn’t heard anything from him about closing. His waitlist shows he was taking orders up til 12/26, before he left Utah for vacation. And nothing on the website.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve heard it from multiple sources, including my buddy who just got a frame from him about a month ago. Definitely check me if you’re curious or interested in having him build something. I hadn’t heard it directly from Walt so if anyone is interested they should reach out to him for sure.

From what I heard it sounded like he was not going to be full time anymore and plans to only build a couple frames a year. Stuff that interests him vs taking on anything and everything like he currently does.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

Salsa Timberjack: 






Salsa Cycles | Adventure by Bike







www.salsacycles.com





I'd love to see a new El Mariachi....


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> FYI I heard that Walt closed up shop, so no more custom frames from him unfortunately.


Damn, that is a kick in the shorts! I have always wanted to have him build me a dedicated SS frame, but the price is out of reach for me right now. I did have him build me a fork last year as kind of a "I don't need this at all, but what the f*ck" award to myself after getting a promotion at work.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

GSPChilliwack said:


> I'd love to see a new El Mariachi....


No kidding. That was such a cool frame.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

BrianU said:


> Damn, that is a kick in the shorts! I have always wanted to have him build me a dedicated SS frame, but the price is out of reach for me right now. I did have him build me a fork last year as kind of a "I don't need this at all, but what the f*ck" award to myself after getting a promotion at work.


I talked with him a couple times about some wacky builds I had in mind. Kind of kicking myself now for never pulling the trigger.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> FYI I heard that Walt closed up shop, so no more custom frames from him unfortunately.


After reading on WW dot com, he's on break for the hollerdaze and will be back in the groove early January. Current lead time is six months, per Walt's wait list

Last update was 12/26.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I’ve heard it from multiple sources, including my buddy who just got a frame from him about a month ago. Definitely check me if you’re curious or interested in having him build something. I hadn’t heard it directly from Walt so if anyone is interested they should reach out to him for sure.
> 
> From what I heard it sounded like he was not going to be full time anymore and plans to only build a couple frames a year. Stuff that interests him vs taking on anything and everything like he currently does.


Thankfully the rumors of Waltworks’ demise have been a bit exaggerated. From Walt today:

“Jeez... I _am_ retiring. But I will still be building bikes, just must more slowly (and with some gaps for things like the kids summer break from school). Shop not closing. I thought I was pretty clear about that...”

If you’ve been holding out it sounds like now is the time to get on the list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

CCSS said:


> Thankfully the rumors of Waltworks’ demise have been a bit exaggerated. From Walt today:
> 
> “Jeez... I _am_ retiring. But I will still be building bikes, just must more slowly (and with some gaps for things like the kids summer break from school). Shop not closing. I thought I was pretty clear about that...”
> 
> ...


Yeesh, my apologies to Walt. Didn't mean to parrot incorrect and embellished info. Glad he's not getting out of the game!


----------



## drdre (Dec 15, 2005)

nobody has mentioned canfield?


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Hurray!
> 
> Kona Unit, or Unit X (same frame with gears)- 29x2.6 tires, Reynolds 520 frame, updated geo (except for the fork which is still 470mm A-C. Why??) KONA BIKES | MTB | BIKE PACKING | Unit
> 
> Kona Honzo- Modern/aggressive geometry, Short chainstays, 140mm fork, Still a legend! KONA BIKES | MTB | HONZO | Honzo ST Frame


Just to add, the Honzo DL version also has sliding dropouts now.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Are there any SS bikes out there that split the difference between a dirt jumper and a trail bike? Something that isn't 29 miles long, still runs 26" or 275" tires, a shorter fork.

Something like a Dartmoor Hornet in steel with sliders. Or a Kona Unit with 275 wheels?


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

While we are at it, has anybody dropped Mone Bikes yet? MONē


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

PHeller said:


> Are there any SS bikes out there that split the difference between a dirt jumper and a trail bike? Something that isn't 29 miles long, still runs 26" or 275" tires, a shorter fork.


sounds like a Surly Lowside or Instigator.


----------



## GSPChilliwack (Jul 30, 2013)

drdre said:


> nobody has mentioned canfield?


 Yup. Nimble 9 got a mention


----------



## howman66 (May 26, 2005)

Apologies if already mentioned...









Pedalhead


Here at Guerrilla Gravity, we build highly-refined mountain bikes that are optimized for speed. Our frames are designed and built right here in Colorado. This localized setup allows us to closely link the design and manufacturing process, maintain keen quality control, and provide riders...




ridegg.com


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

PHeller said:


> Are there any SS bikes out there that split the difference between a dirt jumper and a trail bike? Something that isn't 29 miles long, still runs 26" or 275" tires, a shorter fork.
> 
> Something like a Dartmoor Hornet in steel with sliders. Or a Kona Unit with 275 wheels?


NS Bikes Surge Evo https://nsbikes.com/surge-evo,115,pl.html


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

Any SS frames available that resemble the 1x1 from 2006-2010? Steel, classic geo (little to no sloping), rigid fork, 27,5 x 2.8 clearance, horizontal dropouts. Except for the Ogre.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

buffet said:


> Any SS frames available that resemble the 1x1 from 2006-2010? Steel, classic geo (little to no sloping), rigid fork, 27,5 x 2.8 clearance, horizontal dropouts. Except for the Ogre.


I think Surly made the Lowside specifically for this purpose.
I wonder if a Milwaukee Bruiser would hold some bigger 27.5" tires.
SE Bikes has a few options in that vein.
look for a used All City Log Lady.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> I think Surly made the Lowside specifically for this purpose.
> I wonder if a Milwaukee Bruiser would hold some bigger 27.5" tires.
> SE Bikes has a few options in that vein.
> look for a used All City Log Lady.


The Lowside is using this ugly modern TT slope with long reach. The only good point is the fork, they kept the original 1x1 pre-2010 design, curved blades. One of my ideas is to use this fork (which is available for separate purchase) for the custom SS build, but I can't find anything decent in the frame department.

I will check the Log Lady, looks nice. Thank you.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

The On One Bootzipper would be pretty spot on if not for the fact that it has no tension options. Kind of a shame that anyone is designing a bike around other old school factor (rigid, short travel, lots of zits for bikepacking) but not SS.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

Didn't see the Optout Hooky mentioned. One of the cheapest options.









Hooky Mountain Bike Frame (includes your choice of one set of dropouts)


The Hooky can accommodate a 27.5 inch plus tire up to 3 inches wide or a 29 inch mountain bike tire up to 2.4 inches wide. It is equipped with sliding rear dropouts so you can go with a traditional derailleur setup or quickly change it to a single speed.




www.optoutcycles.com


----------



## North woods gal (Apr 26, 2021)

Okay, I don't think there's going to be a mad rush to buy a $5000 plus carbon XC 29er single speed, but Pivot still lists the Pivot LES single speed. It's actually a well known bike in the single speed racing circuit.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

North woods gal said:


> Okay, I don't think there's going to be a mad rush to buy a $5000 plus carbon XC 29er single speed, but Pivot still lists the Pivot LES single speed. It's actually a well known bike in the single speed racing circuit.


For that budget, I would fully expect custom dimensions as well as geometry, simply because I can do a custom Ti (My preferred choice) for less. Nice to see another factory SS option, needless to say.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

Brother Cycles, the Big Bro and a few others








Big Bro | Brother Cycles


(Price for non-UK customers £604.17) Our all purpose, tough as nails 29er/27.5+ adventure frame; designed to take you well off the beaten track and beyond. Whether you’re running a lightweight…




www.brothercycles.com


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

trying to find the perfect frame in case I decide to replace my KM, but keep coming up short. everything is either too expensive, designed for a longer fork, or bikepacking oriented for a rigid fork with long chainstays. what meets the following criteria?

under $1,000 frame (excludes most domestic manufacturers)
steel (sticking with what I know)
single-speedable without a goofy chain tensioner (sliders, track ends, EBB works)
short chainstays under 425mm (the shorter, the better)
modern longish reach to pair with a short stem, 440-450 (looking for a bit more front end stability)
designed around a 120-130mm fork (I don't want or need more squish than this)
the last part is actually the most difficult. most of the "trail/am" frames that should fit the bill are designed around a very long fork, and putting a shorter fork on them would drop the BB so low that I'd be fighting rock strikes on central Texas rock gardens constantly. I prefer the flickability of a shallower BB drop anyways. (examples: Kona Honzo, Esker Japhy)

There are a few "downcountry" type frames that fit the bill, but so far, they're all either not singlespeed friendly, or they are boutique brands that are double my budget.

most of the shorter-travel frames (SIR 9, Unit, and such) have long chainstays and short reaches. these are great for doodling around and bikepacking, but I want a bike with more attitude.

am I missing anything?

There might be some brands from across the pond to consider. I'm not sure how bad shipping and exchange rates are lately though.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

drdre said:


> nobody has mentioned canfield?











2022 Canfield Yelli Screamy Factory Bike


Reviews, ratings, specifications, weight, price and more for the 2022 Canfield Yelli Screamy Factory Bike




www.vitalmtb.com





According to VitalMTB the new Yelli Screamy has sliding drop-outs although I don’t see that detail on the Canfield site. I ordered one of the new Series 3 frames to replace my original 2011 Series 1. It’s due around January although I don’t have it yet. My plan for that is 1x11 on 29x2.8” boots. If the new YS is single speedable without a chain tensioner then that’s going to be an interesting option. I’ll update when the frame shows up and I can have a close look at it.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> trying to find the perfect frame in case I decide to replace my KM, but keep coming up short. everything is either too expensive, designed for a longer fork, or bikepacking oriented for a rigid fork with long chainstays. what meets the following criteria?
> 
> under $1,000 frame
> steel
> ...


What about a Niner Sir 9? Frame price might be a bit over, but you get 853 steel


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Bacon Fat said:


> What about a Niner Sir 9? Frame price might be a bit over, but you get 853 steel


I've looked at that, and several aspects of the geometry don't check the boxes. actually, the SIR geo is almost identical to my KM, albeit probably lighter (nice) and more upright (bad). probably a terrific bikepacking bike for stability on long miles of loaded-down riding, but not what I am looking for.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

I’m selling my Japhy frame  479 miles on it, per Strava. I added a works components headset (made it 2 degrees steeper since I’ve run it rigid), so you can experiment. A*S*S discount 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

BansheeRune said:


> Custom territory...


This right here. I'd never buy off the shelf when I can let the chef know what I want +/- a hundo or so.


----------



## DeoreDX (Jul 28, 2007)

mack_turtle said:


> There might be some brands from across the pond to consider. I'm not sure how bad shipping and exchange rates are lately though.


That's why I went with a custom Marino. Less than $500 shipped you just have to wait.


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> I've looked at that, and several aspects of the geometry don't check the boxes. actually, the SIR geo is almost identical to my KM, albeit probably lighter (nice) and more upright (bad). probably a terrific bikepacking bike for stability on long miles of loaded-down riding, but not what I am looking for.
> View attachment 1966679





mack_turtle said:


> I've looked at that, and several aspects of the geometry don't check the boxes. actually, the SIR geo is almost identical to my KM, albeit probably lighter (nice) and more upright (bad). probably a terrific bikepacking bike for stability on long miles of loaded-down riding, but not what I am looking for.
> View attachment 1966679





mack_turtle said:


> I've looked at that, and several aspects of the geometry don't check the boxes. actually, the SIR geo is almost identical to my KM, albeit probably lighter (nice) and more upright (bad). probably a terrific bikepacking bike for stability on long miles of loaded-down riding, but not what I am looking for.
> View attachment 1966679





mack_turtle said:


> trying to find the perfect frame in case I decide to replace my KM, but keep coming up short. everything is either too expensive, designed for a longer fork, or bikepacking oriented for a rigid fork with long chainstays. what meets the following criteria?
> 
> under $1,000 frame (excludes most domestic manufacturers)
> steel (sticking with what I know)
> ...


@mack_turtle 

Here is another option that may come really close. I have been talking with them, they should have the SS dropouts by the end of first quarter for the Stanton Sherpa. Depending on what the dropouts chainstay range will be with them, could be another viable option for you. Could be the ticket. Believe you do not need clearance for wide tires, thought you mentioned fine with around 2.35? If the chainstay shortest is 430 or less I am seriously leaning towards it. With the longer front ends to short sometimes does not seem to gel as well.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> This right here. I'd never buy off the shelf when I can let the chef know what I want +/- a hundo or so.


Indeed!

We all have expectations, I suppose but production bikes have no business pricing above custom crafted, evar.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

BansheeRune said:


> Indeed!
> 
> We all have expectations, I suppose but production bikes have no business pricing above custom crafted, evar.


And you can drink beer with the dude who built your bike and discuss geo. Personally, I don't want want a chopper head tube angle on a hardtail. I like your Vegvisir Stave BTW.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

SSsteel4life said:


> Here is another option that may come really close. I have been talking with them, they should have the SS dropouts by the end of first quarter for the Stanton Sherpa. Depending on what the dropouts chainstay range will be with them, could be another viable option for you. Could be the ticket. Believe you do not need clearance for wide tires, thought you mentioned fine with around 2.35? If the chainstay shortest is 430 or less I am seriously leaning towards it. With the longer front ends to short sometimes does not seem to gel as well.


I am definitely looking at some UK brands now, as the downcountry type bikes seem to be popular there. However, the photo on their site has a Stanton built up with a 29x2.4" tire, and here's the clearance on that frame with a static 435mm chainstay:








because they didn't go out of their way with a bent or offset seat tube, it's unlikely that a tire that size is going to fit with the CS any shorter.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> And you can drink beer with the dude who built your bike and discuss geo. Personally, I don't want want a chopper head tube angle on a hardtail. I like your Vegvisir Stave BTW.


There is more than geo. What if a bloke would like breakaway stays for belt drive or brazons for that bikepacking rig and TT length. As for the beer, that one is off the back. It really doesn't make chemo function better! 
The Veg, thankya! It is heritage and tradition.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

buffet said:


> The Lowside is using this ugly modern TT slope with long reach. The only good point is the fork, they kept the original 1x1 pre-2010 design, curved blades. One of my ideas is to use this fork (which is available for separate purchase) for the custom SS build, but I can't find anything decent in the frame department.


you probably know this, but with any bike with a modern suspension fork, or a rigid fork that mimics the dimensions of a suspension fork, it's impossible to build a frame with a level top tube, especially in smaller sizes. what you probably want is a frame that was not designed around a suspension fork at all. the other trick is the demands of 29 or 27.5+ tires. they just push the front end too high to make a frame with a level top tube. I'm not sure why a sloping top tube is "ugly" but for almost any sort of modern bike, that's just not something that makes sense.

you're looking for a throwback neo-retro bike, or a used bike that was made before suspension was ubiquitous. Crust makes the Scapegoat that might come closer. I'll get Rivendell has some options for you. otherwise, you need to scour bike co-ops and swap meets or online for something OLD that has those features. you could also check with any of the many custom frame builders who will gladly make something that odd for you.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

That was just a rant from my side. Not everyone wants a suspension fork or a suspension-corrected geometry.

One of the reasons for sloping that you didn’t mention is how the industry has shortened seat tubes. I’m 6’5”, but most of the XL frames now come with 500-520mm seat tube which adds to theslope and looks ugly. To me, of course.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

@buffet you're asking for something that almost no one wants, which I'm sure you know. I have a pretty good handle on what's on the market for steel singlespeed frames, and what you're looking for has not been made, or desired by anyone but a few retrogrouches, for at least 20 years. unless I'm missing something _really_ obscure, your choices are to go vintage or have a custom frame built. might be a good time to take this question over to the frame building forum.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

photos of the upcoming Surly Ghost Grappler show some singlespeedability


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

the dropout slot looks a bit short compared to say the KM, but I'm sure it'll do the job fine


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Reeb Dikyelous2

Dikyelous2 - REEB Cycles

Spesh Fuse

Fuse M4 Frameset | Specialized.com


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

FS SS. 
Looks interesting would like to have a ride on one 









Beady Little Eye - Starling Cycles


Single-speed, single pivot. Riding bikes shouldn’t be complicated.




www.starlingcycles.com


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Besides the Timberjack & TJ Ti, Salsa has some other bikes with sliding dropouts including
Fargo & Fargo Ti (drop bar 29er)
Mukluk (fat bike)
Stormchaser (gravel bike, flat mount brakes)

The TJ is $300 less than the Fuse... if either were available!


----------



## SSsteel4life (Jul 1, 2016)

I know the Why Jefe was mentioned, but not the Wayward. I did not know they came out with a V2 version. The updated geometry looks exactly what I want an updated 29plus Krampus to be. 









Wayward v.2 - Why Cycles


We designed the Wayward to be the most capable 29+ bike available. Built with a strong focus on versatility in bikepacking and adventure riding. This bike performs impressively cruising through tight singletrack or loaded up with gear for an epic adventure.




www.whycycles.com


----------



## jay91_ss (Apr 7, 2019)

MOKIHINUI IZUMI Singlespeed TITANIUM Mountain Touring BIKE


Olsen Bikes offer titanium touring bikes suitable for bikepacking adventures and beyond. Whether you are Mountain Biking, Gravel Racing or want to Cyclocross Olsen have a bike for you. The RocknRollout Dropouts tensioners run singlespeed, beltdrive, derailleur, Rohloff Speedhub, Kindernay XIV...



olsenbikes.co.uk


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

howman66 said:


> Apologies if already mentioned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing looks like it could be so much fun. unfortunately, they have not released any other sizes. the "size 3" seems a bit too long for me. I'd consider it if they'd hurry up and make a size 2.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

A nice one from Crust - the Wombat








Wombat


The Wombat is my (Garrett) brain child. I was going to do this description in third person, but thats weird, so here we go: The Wombat is a single speed mountain bike amongst the second coming of the "Klunker". Don't get me wrong, Klunkers are cool. I can think of some people out there doing...




crustbikes.com


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

buffet said:


> A nice one from Crust - the Wombat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a couple small details of this frame were different I’d be buying one to build another fixie… cool frame though.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> If a couple small details of this frame were different ...


such as?


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

buffet said:


> such as?


The big one is 29” wheels. The second being the 1-1/8” head tube. I’d want to run a different fork so I could have a disc brake up front. That tiny head tube would really limit fork choice.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> The big one is 29” wheels. The second being the 1-1/8” head tube. I’d want to run a different fork so I could have a disc brake up front. That tiny head tube would really limit fork choice.


I was picturing it with 27.5" x 2.8" tires (something like Schwalbe G-One) and stock fork, but the wet/muddy conditions where I tend to ride are not quite compatible with V-brakes (although it's been a while since I last used them)


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

buffet said:


> I was picturing it with 27.5" x 2.8" tires (something like Schwalbe G-One) and stock fork, but the wet/muddy conditions where I tend to ride are not quite compatible with V-brakes (although it's been a while since I last used them)


There is always a coaster brake R/drum brake F setup


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

buffet said:


> A nice one from Crust - the Wombat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this on The Radavist yesterday. Looks hella sweet! 

Though the 23" seattube on the XL is a bummer. There's no reason, in my small mind, to make the ST so long. What's the down side to more standover clearance and an optional lower saddle height?? I understand the "old school Klunker" intentions, but common. If you have clearance for knobby tires people are going to ride them off road, and the option for a lower saddle is never a bad thing IMO.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CdCZA7dFSbW/


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

This thread is great, it just shows that SS ain't dead, you just gotta look a little harder. Tons of frame options out there for us. Availability might be a different issue though.....


Lenz is still sort of in the game it looks like


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Though the 23" seattube on the XL is a bummer.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CdCZA7dFSbW/


 I wonder how (dis)proportional the XL looks like with 27.5” tires


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

A few more Pace RC627 and RC529. RC529 Steel Hardtail – Pace Cycles RC627 Steel Hardtail – Pace Cycles Aggressive 29 and 27.5 in hardtails

Production Privee Shan or Shan GT (you have to buy the bolt in single speed dropouts separately). Shan 27" Racing History Frame Shan GT Explorer Frame Aggressive 29 and 27.5 hardtails

BTR Chaser SS Chaser SS Frame - BTR Fabrications Somewhat aggressive hardtail

Squid Bikes **** off Johnny https://www.squidbikes.com/products/****-off-johnny2 (hyper link won't work due to cuss word but I think you can figure it out)

Sklar PBJ PBJ — Sklar | Steel and Titanium Bicycles from Bozeman, MT Kind of all rounder type bike.


----------



## 916062 (Aug 3, 2021)

*OneSpeed* said:


> Just saw this on The Radavist yesterday. Looks hella sweet!
> 
> Though the 23" seattube on the XL is a bummer. There's no reason, in my small mind, to make the ST so long. What's the down side to more standover clearance and an optional lower saddle height?? I understand the "old school Klunker" intentions, but common. If you have clearance for knobby tires people are going to ride them off road, and the option for a lower saddle is never a bad thing IMO.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think this looks like a pretty sweet bike to ride and I don't mind the stand over. I don't think I'd ride this type of bike hard enough to come off the pedals much. My only preference would be for 29" wheels as someone who is solidly an XL though.


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

Loren0090 said:


> My only preference would be for 29" wheels as someone who is solidly an XL though.


From aesthetics point of view I agree that most of the XL bikes look dorky with wheels less than 29", like an adult bike with kids wheels on it. However this particular one is quite proportional (the photo posted above, the Camp'n'go'Slow Wombat build is actually an XL Wombat). 
My other concern is - if you want rim brake tubeless rim for 27.5x2.6-2.8" tire, you are narrowing down your your options to the Cliffhanger, which is i25 (not so perfect for 2.8 tire by modern considerations). If Velocity decides to drop this model, then you have a problem (a decent disk brake rim can serve you a bike's lifetime, but rim brake rim is more of a commodity)


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Starling Beady Little Eye 27.5 or 29in full suspension single speed frame with 130mm front travel and 90mm rear travel and fairly modern geo. Beady Little Eye - Starling Cycles

Starling Sturn V2 single speed downhill bike Sturn V2 - Starling Cycles


----------



## Feendog (Oct 12, 2016)

@mack_turtle , have you found what you’re looking for yet? I’m pretty much looking for the same thing.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Feendog said:


> @mack_turtle , have you found what you’re looking for yet? I’m pretty much looking for the same thing.


I have something in mind. I can't justify the purchase right now, though. the roof on my house is on borrowed time, so that's eating up any hope I had. I promised myself I'd buy a new frame when I get a new job that pays a bit more, and that process is dragging out forever.

then emergency vet bills for the dog hit. saving her life costs more than most new frames. worth it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Uh Oh. Esker Heyduke and Japhy in titanium?



Introducing Esker Titanium


----------



## 2sharp7 (Aug 29, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> trying to find the perfect frame in case I decide to replace my KM, but keep coming up short. everything is either too expensive, designed for a longer fork, or bikepacking oriented for a rigid fork with long chainstays. what meets the following criteria?
> 
> under $1,000 frame (excludes most domestic manufacturers)
> steel (sticking with what I know)
> ...


It really sounds like you're describing the Pipedream Sirius S5! Check it out. I've had mine built up for about 2 or 3 months now, and I'm loving it!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> trying to find the perfect frame in case I decide to replace my KM, but keep coming up short. everything is either too expensive, designed for a longer fork, or bikepacking oriented for a rigid fork with long chainstays. what meets the following criteria?
> 
> under $1,000 frame (excludes most domestic manufacturers)
> steel (sticking with what I know)
> ...


Production Privee Shan GT with a bolt on track end dropouts. The chainstay is just slightly longer at 428mm.








Shan GT Explorer Frame


Our SHAN has proved its worth around the world, thanks to unanimously-praised geometry and its KTP Flex System delivering comfort and grip. By adding a set of 29er or 650B+ wheels, the SHAN GT is even more comfortable, with superb performance and added tolerance for dealing with the roughest...




production-privee.com












Single Speed


To switch the original hangers from SHAN GT, SHAN or OKA and ride your bike as a Singlespeed. Suitable with 26/27,5/27,5+ and 29 wheels. Fully CNC hanger in 7075 alloy. Comes with corresponding set of bolts. With this single speed Kit: SHAN 26 – O.L.D remains 135mm. SHAN 27, OKA & New SHAN –...




production-privee.com


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

93EXCivic said:


> Production Privee Shan GT with a bolt on track end dropouts. The chainstay is just slightly longer at 428mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a pretty cool frame coming from GT. [edit: d'oh! Shan is the manufacturer. I thought that was a GT bike product.] I'm curious about how you adjust the brake caliper for the rotor when you move the axle though. that might make a good bikepacking type of bike, but the geometry is whack. it's so tiny and upright!


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

mack_turtle said:


> That's a pretty cool frame coming from GT. [edit: d'oh! Shan is the manufacturer. I thought that was a GT bike product.] I'm curious about how you adjust the brake caliper for the rotor when you move the axle though. that might make a good bikepacking type of bike, but the geometry is whack. it's so tiny and upright!


Production Privee is the manufacturer. Shan Gt is the model. That is a good question on the brake...

There are several people on the the aggressive hardtail thread on Pinkbike that really like theirs.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

they moved to 10x135 for the rear. I know there are still quite a few non-boost SS hubs on the market, but this seems silly.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Uh Oh. Esker Heyduke and Japhy in titanium?
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing Esker Titanium


They Hayduke Ti and Chumba Sendero Ti have me pondering a HELOC (which I would NEVER do... but man is it tempting). 

Mack, as a die hard steel/Ti guy myself, I bought a Santa Cruz Chameleon a while back when I couldn't find anything else affordable, and... it rides great. The dream is titanium, which I hope to achieve one day, but the Chameleon has been fantastic, and I really dig the tensioning system.


----------



## CCSS (Apr 6, 2004)

garcia said:


> They Hayduke Ti and Chumba Sendero Ti have me pondering a HELOC (which I would NEVER do... but man is it tempting).
> 
> Mack, as a die hard steel/Ti guy myself, I bought a Santa Cruz Chameleon a while back when I couldn't find anything else affordable, and... it rides great. The dream is titanium...


The Esker ti frames are 1/2 as much as the ti Sendero, so maybe just a title loan on your car?

Seriously, ti was my dream and then I bought an independent fabrication ti deluxe and it rode like crap. Yeah, it was light AF, but it felt as harsh as an old school aluminum frame.

It’s easy to make a steel frame feel amazing. Harder with ti.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

93EXCivic said:


> A few more Pace RC627 and RC529. RC529 Steel Hardtail – Pace Cycles RC627 Steel Hardtail – Pace Cycles Aggressive 29 and 27.5 in hardtails


Reviving this thread.
I just bought a RC529 and built it up SS (36/20). It's 25 pounds with pretty light wheels and tires, but it rides lighter. It is a very muted ride, and for me, the Geo is spot on. I'm 5'9" riding a large. I usually don't keep frames for more than 3 months, but I'm going to keep this one.


----------



## Zerort (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually, I lied. I'm not keeping it. I bought the green one. This silver is for sale on Pinkbike if anyone is interested.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think anyone has mentioned the Farr Twin T yet. Might not be for me, bit looks unique!






Twin-T Cromo Frame-Kit Quantum Grey | Ridefarr


Truth be told our newest Cromo frame has a very familiar feel and style to it. Yes, it looks like some Old School BMX frames and the downtube design is inspired by both those BMX models as well as motorcycle frames that date back more than 3 decades. However, when you delve deeper into the detai ...




ridefarr.com


----------



## buffet (Oct 7, 2018)

Crust has updated the Scapegoat to Scapebot leaning towards more of a touring geo:








Scapegoat "ScapeBot"


The Scapegoat or ScapeBot is a non-suspension corrected rigid mountain/ touring bike thats got every mount and braze-on you'd ever need to ride from Alaska to Peru or conquer the Continental Divide. If you're not the touring type or maybe you're just looking for something to get loose on, the...




crustbikes.com


----------

